# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Invio sostitutivo spesometro 2014

## ROSY82

Buonasera a tutti...un mio cliente non mi ha ancora portato parecchie delle fatture ricevute e emesse anno 2013...... non riesco a capire quale è il termine per l'invio della dichiarazione sotitutiva......grazie a tutti   :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Bibolo

la domanda è anche, per la sostitutiva/correttiva, ci sono sanzioni?  
comunque il termine è trenta giorni dalla scadenza dell'invio, quindi il 22/05/2014 o il 10/05/2014 per chi fa liquidazione mensile. 
sulla possibilità di versare un obolo allo stato per l'invio della sostitutiva/correttiva rimango dubbioso, voi come la pensate?

----------


## iosalvo

> la domanda è anche, per la sostitutiva/correttiva, ci sono sanzioni?  
> comunque il termine è trenta giorni dalla scadenza dell'invio, quindi il 22/05/2014 o il 10/05/2014 per chi fa liquidazione mensile. 
> sulla possibilità di versare un obolo allo stato per l'invio della sostitutiva/correttiva rimango dubbioso, voi come la pensate?

   La circolare n. 24/2011 (di commento al vecchio spesometro - quello dei 25.000 euro, per intenderci, ma *sempre di D. L. 78/2010 si trattava e si tratta* - dice testualmente:_"Scaduti i termini di presentazione della comunicazione, il contribuente che intende rettificare o integrare la stessa può presentare, entro l’ultimo giorno del 
mese successivo alla scadenza del termine per la presentazione della 
comunicazione originaria, una nuova comunicazione, senza che ciò dia luogo ad 
applicazione di alcuna sanzione.  
E' consentito, quindi, inviare file integralmente sostitutivi dei precedenti, 
sempre riferiti al medesimo anno, non oltre trenta giorni dalla scadenza del 
termine previsto per la trasmissione annuale dei dati. 
Scaduto il suddetto termine, si rende applicabile, qualora sussistano le 
condizioni previste dall’articolo 13 del decreto legislativo 18 dicembre 1997, n. 
472, l’istituto del ravvedimento operoso.._ "
La domanda, appunto, è: vale sempre tutto ciò, in considerazione che nè il provvedimento del 2 agosto (che ha introdotto il modello polivalente) nè le istruzioni al modello polivalente stesso non dicono più nulla a proposito di tale finestra di 30 giorni per inviare una correttiva senza sanzioni?
Non se ne può più di questo paese delle banane...
L'argomento credi che interesserà molti di noi nei prossimi giorni, perchè è molto frequente il caso di clienti che ci consegnano documenti a scadenze già passate...
Cosa ne pensate?...

----------


## Bibolo

penso che hai ragione, anche io l'ho interpretata in questo modo ma le soluzioni sono due: 
1 - si tiene fede a quanto da te citato e si invia la rettificativa senza pagamenti; 
2 - si procede in ogni caso, forse per eccesso di zelo, al pagamento dei 32€ e si vive più tranquilli.

----------


## Cuzzolino

> penso che hai ragione, anche io l'ho interpretata in questo modo ma le soluzioni sono due: 
> 1 - si tiene fede a quanto da te citato e si invia la rettificativa senza pagamenti; 
> 2 - si procede in ogni caso, forse per eccesso di zelo, al pagamento dei 32 e si vive più tranquilli.

  Sono dell'avviso che il ravvedimento debba essere fatto solo in caso di comunicazione omessa.
Mentre in caso di rettifica di una comunicazione regolarmente presentata ci sia la possibilità di procedere al reinvio senza sanzioni. Tra l'altro è presente un campo da barrare anche nel frontespizio della comunicazione, anche se potrebbe, nel silenzio delle istruzioni, essere inteso come comunicazione correttiva nei termini in modo analogo a quanto avviene per i modelli Unico.
Infine vi segnalo che anche sull'eventuale importo da versare per il ravvedimento non c'é unanimità di vedute: secondo alcuni la somma da versare sarebbe di 86,00 euro (1/3 del minimo).
In questo caso però credo che ci sia un fraintendimento in quanto tale importo sarebbe dovuto solo in sede di definizione agevolata (ovvero quando l'ufficio ha già emesso l'atto sanzionatorio) e non in caso ravvedimento.
Comunque un chiarimento ufficiale non ci starebbe affatto male!

----------


## iosalvo

> Sono dell'avviso che il ravvedimento debba essere fatto solo in caso di comunicazione omessa.
> Mentre in caso di rettifica di una comunicazione regolarmente presentata ci sia la possibilità di procedere al reinvio senza sanzioni. Tra l'altro è presente un campo da barrare anche nel frontespizio della comunicazione, anche se potrebbe, nel silenzio delle istruzioni, essere inteso come comunicazione correttiva nei termini in modo analogo a quanto avviene per i modelli Unico.
> Infine vi segnalo che anche sull'eventuale importo da versare per il ravvedimento non c'é unanimità di vedute: secondo alcuni la somma da versare sarebbe di 86,00 euro (1/3 del minimo).
> In questo caso però credo che ci sia un fraintendimento in quanto tale importo sarebbe dovuto solo in sede di definizione agevolata (ovvero quando l'ufficio ha già emesso l'atto sanzionatorio) e non in caso ravvedimento.
> Comunque un chiarimento ufficiale non ci starebbe affatto male!

  Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che la sanzione di un'eventuale ravvedimento deve essere ridotta ad 1/8 e non ad 1/3 (che è la riduzione prevista in sede di definizione agevolata) e quindi pari a 32,00 €.
Il problema vero è capire se la finestra dei 30 giorni per fare l'integrativa senza sanzioni e quindi senza ravvedimento è stata superata dal fatto che il provvedimento istitutivo del modello polivalente non ne parla più. Così, ad occhio e croce, penso che il silenzio del provvedimento (che nella gerarchia delle fonti è sicuramente più pesante di una circolare) abbia fatto venir meno la possibilità di fare un'integrativa entro 30 giorni dalla scadenza di trasmissione e senza sanzioni.
Se qualcuno riesce a trovare qualcosa di più certo, mettiamone a conoscenza gli altri...

----------


## Bibolo

riesumo la questione in quanto sono nella necessità di fare tre integrative, ritengo inoltre che, oltre a me, ci siano anche altre persone in tutta italia che possono essere interessate alla questione, per cui mi chiedo come mai ci sia questo silenzio generale sull'argomento, intendo un silenzio da parte del legislatore e non da parte del forum. posso inoltre capire che possa essere già stata decisa la cancellazione a monte dello strumento, però sarebbe anche interessante portare a compimento quanto è già stato fatto.... .

----------

